# Feeding raw and kibble?



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

How do the members on here feel about feeding raw and kibble together? Heard alot of pros and cons but I have feed this way for a very long time without any problems....

What actually take longer to digest...raw or kibble?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Kibble takes about 3 times longer to digest.

Knowing the value of a raw diet, why do you want to feed kibble also?


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

I guess its mainly out of convenience and too ensure no nutritional gaps!

YIS


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

STPFAN said:


> I guess its mainly out of convenience and too ensure no nutritional gaps!
> 
> YIS


Hehe, if there are any nutritional gaps, it's in the kibble. :smile:


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Hehe, if there are any nutritional gaps, it's in the kibble. :smile:



I hear ya....


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I have to put my 2 cents in here. I know many of you love the raw diet; however, I'm still on the fence as to whether the dog/cat is getting all the vitamins and nutrients, etc. that he/she needs in a day to thrive and be healthy in the long run. With kibble the "stuff" is in there, with raw you have to be sure to add stuff to just chicken or just "any other meat." And, frankly I find that may be difficult to think about all the time. So, saying that, I don't see anything wrong w/feeding both raw and kibble. Just my opinion!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Your big misconception is the same that most people have. That is that kibble contains all the nutrients necessary for a healthy animal. Also, of the nutrients in kibble, how much is actually bioavailable to dogs? You see a lot of marketing material from dog food companies claiming "complete and balanced" foods, etc. Then nutrients necessary in "complete and balanced" are entirely arbitrary and there have been no real studies to substantiate their claims. Check out Myths About Raw: What about raw diets and the AAFCO standards? Also take the time to read these other pages: Myths About Raw: Most dogs do well on kibble, so is raw necessary? and Myths About Raw: What about raw diets and the AAFCO standards? and finally Myths About Raw: With all the premium kibbles available, is raw really necessary?

These pages should take you off the fence one way or the other. :smile:

All canines have been eating a diet of raw meat, bones, and organs for millions of years and have thrived all during this period. If the diet weren't balanced, they would have gone extinct hundrends of thousands of years ago. There are litterally thousands of people who have been feeding their dogs a raw diet for generations and they have healthy dogs. What do you think people fed to dogs 100 years ago? 500 years ago? 1,000 years ago? Kibble is a very new product. it has only been around 50 years or so.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

IMO..the best way to feed raw is through "Prey Model" where they are getting everything from muscle meat, organs, skin, bones and blood.

Also IMO when feeding raw, "balance" is achieved over time or the course of the week and not everyday! 

(RawFedDogs...correct me if I'm wrong:smile

I guess I just supply raw as a supplement to the kibble....but I feed a ok variety of food like raw chicken quarters, beef chunks, beef and chicken livers, chicken gizzards, lamb chops and canned jack mackeral.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!!! You know I never hesitate to correct someone when they are wrong. :smile: :smile: :smile: However you are absolutely correct in what you say.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

I have to chime in here, since I considering feeding raw, that I would also continue feeding kibble, just because it would be convenient, for when we are out of town, and the dogs stay home. (My inlaws feed them) That is the main reason I still feed kibble to the cats too. I feel the breeding girls still need it when they are pregnant, and nursing, just to make sure they are getting enough. I do have a nuetered boy who is a fatty, and I have no doubt that getting him off of kibble would bring down his weight. But with so many cats that is also difficult.


----------



## ghosthorse (Feb 20, 2009)

I currently feed my dogs natural balance with cooked chicken and rice with chicken broth, but I'm exploring the raw thing or just totally cooking their food with no kibble. I'm a little hesitant about feeding my Presa pup, Stella, bones because she eats sooooooooooo fast. She always has gas tho and her poops tend to be loose, but she eats all kinds of plants and grass on our walks. I want to change the diet just not sure to what. GH


----------



## ImWithThePyr (Apr 8, 2009)

Roughly 10% of Maxwell's diet is kibble. He eats a very small kibble breakfast. I rotate between Orijen adult, Orijen fresh fish, EVO red meat and NV Rabbit meal.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

We've been feeding our pup Blue Buffalo for a few weeks and she's been loving it. Is it ok to subsitute raw once or twice a week?


----------



## ImWithThePyr (Apr 8, 2009)

t0nnn said:


> We've been feeding our pup Blue Buffalo for a few weeks and she's been loving it. Is it ok to subsitute raw once or twice a week?


I don't see why not. By feeding raw a couple times a week, you can easily avoid expensive dental cleanings... not to mention, you're also avoiding having your dog sedated during the cleaning. 

I personally believe that a couple raw meals a week has many benefits to kibble fed dogs.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

ImWithThePyr said:


> Roughly 10% of Maxwell's diet is kibble. He eats a very small kibble breakfast. I rotate between Orijen adult, Orijen fresh fish, EVO red meat and NV Rabbit meal.



Fed all 4 of those kibbles in the past...would reccomend them all!:smile:


----------

